# Women's magazine: friendship through infertility



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a staff writer on a weekly women's magazine and I'm working on a really positive feature about friendship and fertility. I'm looking to speak with a pair of friends who supported each other through their struggle to have a child and remain close friends today. 

Perhaps you met as a result of your struggle to have a child, or maybe you were friends already and one of you supported the other through a difficult time -whatever sparked your friendship, if you would like to take part in this feature, please do get in touch. 

Please send an email with a few lines about yourself and your friend, along with photos of both of you, by Monday afternoon, to [email protected] The interview will involve a chat over the phone and you will have approval of your quote prior to publication.

Thanks,
Nikki


----------

